# gostei muitos das ideias sua.



## nantonana

Does anyone know how to translate this sentence into English?
thanks¡


----------



## Vanda

> gostei muitos das ideias sua é uma jovens bem revulocionaria suas ideias são muito grandes



I liked your ideas very much. You are a revolutionary girl. Your ideas are great!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=858863


----------



## nantonana

Many thanks


----------



## olivinha

> gostei muitos das ideias sua é uma jovens bem revulocionaria suas ideias são muito grandes


 
Without further context, one could also understand that the sentence refers to a third person (in this case a girl as the adjective _revolucionari*a*_ indicates):
I did like _her_ ideas. _She_ is indeed a revolutionary young woman. _Her _ideas are great.

O


----------



## patriota

olivinha, if the sentence referred to a third person, one would likely use the word "dela" instead of "sua(s)".

Using proper grammar:



Vanda said:


> Gostei muito das suas idéias. (Você) é uma jovem bem revolucionária. Suas idéias são muito grandes.


----------



## olivinha

patriota said:


> olivinha, if the sentence referred to a third person, one would likely use the word "dela" instead of "sua(s)".


 
Not necessarily, Patriota, _seu_ e _sua_ also are also possessive pronouns of the third persons _ele_/_ela._
Aurélio: *seu/sua *Pron. poss. 
1. Pertencente à(s), ou próprio da(s), ou sentido pela(s) pessoa(s) de quem se fala; dele(s), dela(s): "*Ele* possuía mãos longas / e *seus* olhos eram meigos."


What triggered my thinking that the sentence could (also) refer to _ela_ is precisely the absence of "você" in "é uma jovem bem revolucionária." 
Anyway, I did not discard altogether_ você_ as the implied subject of the sentence, but rather that without further context, it could be either _você_ or _she_. 
O


----------



## andlima

Patriota, I think we have this problem because of the widespread use of "você". "Sua" is almost always ambiguous over here. But since the use of "tu" is the rule in Portugal, I believe they don't have problems using "sua" instead of "dela"... Let's wait for our Portuguese friends to clarify this...


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, a frase inteira entrega que está mal escrita.  


> gostei muitos das ideias sua é uma jovens bem revulocionaria suas ideias são muito grandes



_"é *uma jovens*??? gostei das *idéias sua"*_ é uma forma de falar quando a pessoa quer se referir que as idéias é de apenas uma pessoa e fica com medo de dizer suas e pensarem que há mais de uma pessoa envolvida. Lembram-se de que discutimos isso há alguns dias no caso, por exemplo, em Minas, de as pessoas dizerem  "abram os livros seu" (foi o exemplo dado, xiii, agora me esqueci quem foi o brasileiro que o mencionou)?


----------



## patriota

olivinha said:


> Not necessarily


That's why I made use of 'likely'. I never said that such word (dela) was mandatory.


----------



## olivinha

So, Patriota, I don't get your point. If one agrees that _sua_ could also refer to _ele/ela_, one agrees that the sentence would be ambiguous for lack of further context (or pronoun) as to indicate if the implied pronoun here is _she_ or _você_.
But, really, I do not want to sound picky or anything, I promise.
As Vanda pointed out, the sentence is not well written. In fact, I would go as far as to say a foreigner (to Portuguese) wrote it. So the reason why I wanted to indicate the _você-vs-she_ ambiguity was, if I may, sort of didactic, so that in the future the person would be more careful when using the pronoun _seu/sua_, as it refers to different persons: _você(s) ele(s), ela(s)._ And that any doubt is usually dismissed by the context, which was not the case in the example given in the opening post.
O


----------



## andlima

Olivinha, when one says "_ele comeu a sua maçã_" in Brazil, it's *very* likely that the person means "_he ate *your *apple_" rather than "_he ate *his* apple_". We would definetly use "_ele comeu a maçã *dele*_" to mean the latter. This is so strong that, when I lived in Italy, I saw many Brazilians using artificial phrases like "_la mela *di lui*_" -- instead of the expected "_la *sua *mela_". They weren't worried about ambiguities, just translated literally from Portuguese.

My theory is that's not the case in Portugal: since "_tu_" is much more widely used over there, maybe the distinction between "_a *tua* maçã_" and "_a *sua* maçã_" is sufficiently strong not to create the need of recurring to "_a maçã *dele*_".


----------



## olivinha

andlima said:


> Olivinha, when one says "_ele comeu a sua maçã_" in Brazil, it's *very* likely that the person means "_he ate *your *apple_" rather than "_he ate *his* apple_". We would definetly use "_ele comeu a maçã *dele*_" to mean the latter. This is so strong that, when I lived in Italy, I saw many Brazilians using artificial phrases like "_la mela *di lui*_" -- instead of the expected "_la *sua *mela_". They weren't worried about ambiguities, just translated literally from Portuguese.


Sure, And, I agree with you there but when I went to answer the post my first reaction was to interpret as *ela* and not *você*. I'm talking about my first response. (Of course, I live in Spain now, and being accustomed to the widely spread use of _tú/tu_-as second person versus _usted/su_-used in formal situations could have influenced my interpretation.) That is when I saw Vanda's response and agreed that hers would be the more plausible interpretation. 
Regardless, I wanted to point out that the way the sentence was written (_not_ said) and without further context it could leave room for ambiguity.
I don't know if I am making myself clear. And anyway, is this much ado about nothing? Some way or another, I think we are all in agreement here.
O


----------



## andlima

I agree we're probably in agreement, after all!


----------



## olivinha

Uff, case closed, with happy ending!
By the way, And, gostei muito das idéias suas.


----------



## arbilab

Just to note, the extent to which context defines meaning.  In conversation the listener would know to whom the speaker was referring.  (In Hawaiian, context defines the words themselves.)


----------



## reka39

Hello!
I have a question on the usage of "muito/os". In a sentence I wrote (pte) "regressávamos a casa do meu tio muitos candados". If it is not clear, cansados refer to "we". My teacher corrected the sentence with "muito candados". What's wrong in my sentence? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## J. Bailica

'Muito', neste caso, é um advérbio. Por regra, os advérbios são invariáveis em género ou número (não há concordância):

_Ele é muito alto._
_Ela é muito alta._
_Eles são muito altos._
_Elas são muito altas._

_(peço desculpa, mas não sei explicar em inglês; alguém o há-de fazer)_


----------



## reka39

J. Bailica said:


> 'Muito', neste caso, é um advérbio. Por regra, os advérbios são invariáveis em género ou número (não há concordância):
> 
> _Ele é muito alto._
> _Ela é muito alta._
> _Eles são muito altos._
> _Elas são muito altas._
> 
> _(peço desculpa, mas não sei explicar em inglês; alguém o há-de fazer)_



thank you! I got it. I always mix up the fact that there are words like tudo that has the pronomes indefinidos invariável and the fact that there are some pronomes indefinidos variáveis that have a corresponding adverb.


----------

